# Nvidia GeForce 6200

## Gentoon

Hello.

I know this is a fairly old card but I would like to find a way to make this work. With the built inkernel driver I am able to achieve screen resolutions of 1900x1024+. There is some speed problems but it's okay and I understand that there could be problems considering the age of the card. However the speed when I use the kernel driver feels slower than the "nv" driver which comes with emerge nvidia-drivers when they are both at 1024x768. So I just feel something is wrong. Although the nv driver doesn't support anything beyond the 1024x768 which the kernel driver does.

I know that feels a bit of a mess but it doesn't feel right. I would also like to get glxinfo working as well as nvidia-settings. (nvidia-settings says I am not using the nvidia driver. I can run x with the nv and kernel driver but not with the nvidia driver which nvidia-setting seems to want.)

# glxinfo

```

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

```

When using the nvidia driver.

# grep "" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## Gentoon

```

[  3545.350] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[  3545.410] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  3545.431] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[  3545.454] Current Operating System: Linux notebook 3.10.17-gentoo #10 SMP Wed Nov 20 11:37:55 CET 2013 i686

[  3545.454] Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=303

[  3545.499] Build Date: 04 November 2013  06:51:20PM

[  3545.521]  

[  3545.544] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

[  3545.592]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  3545.592] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  3545.695] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 20 12:38:14 2013

[  3545.722] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3545.750] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3545.750] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  3545.750] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  3545.750] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  3545.751] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[  3545.751] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  3545.751] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  3545.751] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  3545.751] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  3545.751] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  3545.751] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  3545.751] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  3545.751] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  3545.751] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  3545.751] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  3545.751] (II) Loader magic: 0x825c620

[  3545.751] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  3545.751]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  3545.751]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[  3545.751]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[  3545.751]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  3545.752] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0221:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xe4000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe5000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  3545.781] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  3545.808] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  3545.836] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  3545.863] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  3545.891] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  3545.918] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  3545.945] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  3545.972] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  3545.999] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  3546.026] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  3546.052] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  3546.079] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  3546.105] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  3546.131] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  3546.157] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  3546.183] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  3546.209] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  3546.235] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  3546.260] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  3546.285] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  3546.310] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  3546.334] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  3546.359] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  3546.384] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  3546.408] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  3546.432] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  3546.432] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3546.433] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3546.534] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3546.534]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3546.534]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3546.534] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  325.15  Wed Jul 31 18:38:58 PDT 2013

[  3546.558] Loading extension GLX

[  3546.558] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  3546.558] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  3546.560] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3546.560]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3546.560]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3546.560] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  325.15  Wed Jul 31 18:17:17 PDT 2013

[  3546.560] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  3546.560] (--) using VT number 7

[  3546.699] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  3546.699] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  3546.700] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3546.700] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3546.700]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[  3546.700]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3546.700] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[  3546.700] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  3546.700] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  3546.701] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  3546.701] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3546.701]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[  3546.701]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3546.701] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[  3546.701] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[  3546.701] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[  3546.701] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3546.701]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.1.0

[  3546.702]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3546.702] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  3546.702] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  3546.702] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  3546.702] (WW) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GeForce 6200 GPU installed in this system is

[  3546.702] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     supported through the NVIDIA 304.xx Legacy drivers. Please

[  3546.702] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

[  3546.702] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     information.  The 325.15 NVIDIA driver will ignore this

[  3546.702] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     GPU.  Continuing probe... 

[  3546.702] (EE) No devices detected.

[  3546.702] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[  3546.702] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[  3546.702] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  3546.702] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  3546.702] (EE) 

```

# grep "" /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40*

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 325.15  (buildmeister@swio-display-x64-rhel04-07)  Wed Jul 31 19:32:06 PDT 2013

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

#    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

#    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

#    Modeline       ... #doesn't work, see below.

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia" #nv works here and seems faster than the kernel driver which requires this to be disabled but nv doesn't go to anything higher than 1024x768 which the kernel does.

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID          "PCI:01:00:0"   #dmesg | grep video

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## depontius

I have one of these cards - it's a "legacy" card, not supported by the current drivers.  I don't have access to the system it's installed in at the moment, but you have to add an entry to /etc/portage/package.mask.  I believe you want something like ">-x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-305.0", but I'm not 100% sure on either the syntax or value, without being able to refer to that system.

If you look at http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers you'll see that there is the "current" series, several 304.x, 173.x, and 96.x.  Those latter 3 sets are the various classes of legacy drivers - yes, there are 3 ranges of obsolete drivers, and from what I can tell only the most recent obsolete drivers are somewhat maintained.  I don't know what would happen if you tried to run 173.x or 96.x on a new kernel, but I suspect it wouldn't install properly.  I believe I did see a 304.x driver released that would install on a new kernel.

----------

## Gentoon

Thankyou that is almost everything I needed.

# glxgears is now working fine and the speed seems okay. Now I just have to get higher resolutions working.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html

Has a list of which series supports which card. The 304.xx supports the Geforce 6200. I didn't need to use package.mask and so again thankyou very much.

----------

## depontius

The package.mask entry is so that it doesn't get auto-upgraded on you, next time you update your system.  Of course you can do a specific-version install, but without the mask it won't stay at that nvidia-legacy version.

----------

## 666threesixes666

i have a geforge go 6xxx series card on my laptop, nouveau is doing it justice right now, and even works on latest kernels.  i vaguely remember having to version back 1 more than what portage told me in package masks.  or else horrible slow performance.

----------

## Gentoon

This is now solved.  :Smile: 

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/570988/failed-to-set-4k-resolution-3840x2160-on-gtx-650-ti/ If anyone wants to know how to allow a screen resolution increase beyond 1024x768.

It is a little slower, bareable but it's faster than the built-in kernel drivers (not sure why.) Although I can't play videos even at 1024x768 as they are too slow. I'll have to live with that.

Thankyou very much depontius -- I've just read your post.

nvidia seems better for me 666. Although I wish it was as fast I remember it once being. I was hoping to play a few older games.  :Smile: 

Thanks again.

----------

